# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ما هي أسس اختيار الزوج – الزوجة؟

## جررريح الررروح

*اتمنى من الجميع التمعن من هذي الاستضافة التي ساطرحها عليكم*
*وهي جميلة وشيقة* 
*ما هي أسس اختيار الزوج – الزوجة؟* 
*1- المادة صارت للأسف هي الأساس في اختيار الزواج حتى في وسط المتدينين.* 
*2- كثير من الأمهات قطعن نصيب فتيات وشباب بسبب سوء التشخيص والوصف.*
*3- فتيات كالجواهر الأب عطّل نصيبهن لأنه يشترط بالزوج أن يكون من أصل هاشمي.* 
*4- نعم للزوجة الجميلة لكن الخطأ الفاحش أن يتم الاختيار على أساس الجمال فقط.*
*5- يتصور الكثير من الشباب الذين يقدمون على الزواج أن الأرض ممتلئة بالحور العين.*
*6- ضرورة الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج للتأكد من خلوه من الأمراض الوراثية.* 


*الزواج الناجح هو ثمرة اختيار موفق قائم على أسس قوية، والزواج الفاشل نتيجة طبيعية لاختيار سيء يفتقد مقومات النضج والتعقل والانسجام، وكلما أحسنَّا النية في تعاطينا وتفاعلنا مع الشريك كانت الحياة تجري بانسيابية وهدوء وتفاهم، وعندما نسيء النية ونضمر سوء الظن بشريكنا تتعكر أجواء العلاقة وتنشحن القلوب بالبغضاء والتنافر.*
*يجتمع هذا الشهر لمناقشة أسس اختيار شريك الزوج وفق ثقافة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام)، ويستضيف الخاطبة السيدة ((أم أسامة)) لتحدثنا عن واقع تجربتها في هذا المجال ورؤيتها الخاصة بصدد العوامل المؤثرة في خيارات طرفي الزواج، وكذلك نستضيف السيدة ((أم عدنان)) وهي ناشطة اجتماعية خاضت مجال التزويج أيضاً لتتحدث عن تجربتها الخاصة.* 
*والمشاركات كالتالي:*
*- أم عبد الرحمن.*
*- أم علاء.*
*- أم علي.*
*- أم حسين.*
*- أم عدنان*
*- أم أسامة- الخاطبة* 
*- أم جعفر.*
*- أم حسن*
*·في البداية استهلت السيدة ((أم عدنان)) حديثها:*
*طبيعي أن نستند إلى ثقافة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) في صدد اختيارنا، مستندين على (الكفاءة) وتزويج الكفؤ للكفؤ، لكن هناك قيم مستحدثة على مجتمعنا بفعل مؤثرات الإعلام والفضائيات وتأثر الشباب بالتطور الاجتماعي الحاصل جعلهم يشترطون في العروس شروط صعبة نسبيا، مثل أن تكون موظفة، رشيقة، جميلة..الخ من المواصفات المادية، في حين معيار التدين أخذ يتلاشى بالتدريج حتى صار ضمن آخر الشروط، ومؤسف أن تكون هذه مقاييس متفشية في أوساط المتدينين.* 
*· أم أسامة (الخاطبة):*
*هناك صفات جوهرية يجب التقصي عنها جيداً وقد لا تكون ظاهرة للعيان أحياناً، فمثلاً الأم تخطب فتاة شاهدتها في حفل أو في مكان انبهرت بجمالها وسارعت لتخطبها دون أن تلتفت إلى طباع الفتاة فقد تكون عصبية، مغرورة، سليطة اللسان، فهناك إشكاليات في فهم التدين حتى يظن البعض أن المظهر الشكلي للتدين هو المقياس لنفاجئ بأخلاقيات مدمرة للأسرة، فيجب أن نسأل عن البنت طبيعتها، شخصيتها، نفسيتها، صفاتها، لا نعتمد فقط على الجمال والشهادة وشهرة الأسرة.*
*· ((أم حسن)):*
*كيف نسأل؟ ومن نسأل عن الخاطب الذي خطب الفتاة؟ أو عن الفتاة التي خطبها الشاب؟*
*· ((أم أسامة)):*
*ممكن أن نسأل عن الشاب في مقر عمله ما إذا كانت أخلاقه طيبة وسمعته حميدة، نسأل مسؤوله في العمل وزملائه نسأل عن كرمه، أخلاقه، مواقفه.*
*والفتاة كذلك إن كانت موظفة، أو نسأل الأسر والأشخاص ممن لهم معرفة بها، صحيح قد لا تكون الصورة مثالية لكن على الأقل تعطينا مؤشرا أو لمحة من طبيعة الشخصية.*
*· ((أم حسن)):*
*ما هي مقاييس الشباب في الاختيار؟*
*· ((أم أسامة)):*
*قديماً كان الشاب يبحث عن الفتاة الخلوقة وأم البيت المؤدبة الخجول والآن بسبب الفضائيات صار الشباب همهم الجمال، يركز بالدرجة الأولى على مقاييس الجمال ويريد فتاة كاملة الأوصاف وعذره أنه يريد أن يحصن نفسه حتى لا يلتفت إلى غيرها فيما بعد.*
*· ((أم عدنان)):*
*لأن المادة صارت للأسف هي الأساس في اختيار الزواج، الشاب والفتاة يتزوجان من واقع حاجة مادية أو غرائزية وهما لا يعرفان قيمة الزواج ولهذا يحدث بينهما النفور والشقاق أمام أول عقبة تصادفهما فيقرران الطلاق حتى أن حالات الطلاق قد تفشت في مجتمعنا بشكل كبير ولأسباب تافهة وفي الغالب مادية، فالرجال قديماً تمتعوا بقوامة وقدرة وقوة شخصية بحيث يعرفون كيف يسيرون سفينة الحياة، أما اليوم فميوعة الشباب واتكاليتهم وعدم إحساسهم والتزامهم بالمسؤولية يجعلهم أحياناً ضعاف أمام مسؤوليات الزواج.*
*·((أم أسامة)):*
*من المشاكل التي تصادفني في مسألة الاختيار أن أم الشاب تطلب مني مثلاً مواصفات معينة لعروس ابنها وآخذها لإحدى الفتيات المطابقة عليها الشروط، تأتي الأم لتشاهد الفتاة لكنها عندما تذهب لتصفها إلى ابنها تذكر له الأوصاف السلبية لا الإيجابية وتكررت معي هذه الحالة حتى إني اشترطت أن لا أذهب مع أم أو أخت لخطبة فتاة إلا بصحبة الشاب الخاطب لأني وجدت اختلاف في الذوق والرؤيا، فنظرة الرجال للمرأة تختلف عن نظرة المرأة للمرأة.*
*حصلت معي هذه التجربة..*
*فتاة تقدم إليها شاب كانت متزينة ومستعدة كي تراها الأم وأخت الشاب، لاحظت أن الفتاة نهضت لارتداء الحجاب والجوارب عندما طلب الشاب رؤيتها وأصروا عليها أن تخلع الحجاب ليشاهدها الشاب كانت ترفض بخجل، خرجوا بسرعة حتى ظننت أنها لم تعجبهم فقد كان شعرها خشناً ومن خبرتي أن أهل الشاب إذا أطالوا المكوث هذا يعني أن الفتاة أعجبتهم، وإذا خرجوا بسرعة يعني هذا أن الفتاة لم تعجبهم إطلاقاً، والشاهد على حديثي أن الشاب قد خرج مع والدته وأخته بسرعة واعتقدت أن الفتاة لم تعجبهم واندهشت أنهم اتصلوا بي موافقين على الفتاة، فقد كان الشاب معجب جداً بالفتاة لأنها كانت متمسكة بحجابها، ملتزمة، ذات حياء ووجدها زوجة مناسبة له.*
*فأهم شيء عندي رأي الشاب، فكثير من الأمهات والأخوات قطعن نصيب فتيات وشباب بسبب سوء الاختيار وعدم التشخيص الجيد والوصف الدقيق..*
*فالشاب حينما يشاهد العروس إنما يتأثر بعوامل نفسية داخله، فمشاعره وأحاسيسه تتحرك ناحية الفتاة ويراها بخاصية رجل لا أنثى، وقد تتداخل عناصر الكيمياء النفسية بين الطرفين، لهذا أحرص أن يذهب الشاب بنفسه ليرى الفتاة حتى لا تضيع عليه وعليها الفرصة.*
*وألفت النظر إلى بعض الأسر حينما يتوجه خاطباً إليهم ليخطب ابنتهم أن لا يظهروا معها بالصورة أختاً لها أفضل وأكثر جمالاً لأن الخاطب بطبيعة الحال سيختار الأجمل، وهذا ما حدث لكثير من الأسر وأوقعتهم في مشاكل وخلافات.*
*·((أم عدنان)):*
*ضروري تحري الدقة والأمانة في مسألة الاختيار، فقد حدثت معي حادثة ((شاب أراد عروساً بيضاء متوسطة الطول))، وعندما بحثت عن فتاة بهذه الأوصاف دلتني إحدى النساء على فتاة للأسف كانت عكس الأوصاف إذ كانت شديدة السمرة فارعة الطول، والمشكلة أن هذه الفتاة تتعرض للتجريح والأذى حينما تُرفض.*
*· ((أم أسامة)):*
*فعلاً ولهذا أحرص على شعور البنت فعندما تطلب مني بعض الأمهات أزواج لبناتهن أحاول أن أراها بطريقة غير مباشرة ودون أن تشعر أني خاطبة، حتى عندما أصفها لأهل الشاب أكون دقيقة وأمينة في وصفي ولا أضطر إلى إحراج البنت بالرفض حينما لا تتوافق وذوق الشاب.*
*· ((أم عدنان)):*
*هناك فتيات كالجواهر، جميلات، ذوات أخلاق ودين، مثقفات توسطت في خطبتهن لشباب أكفاء لكن للأسف الأب أخَّر بناته وعطّل نصيبهن لأنه يشترط في الخاطب أن يكون من أصل هاشمي حتى بلغن بناته سن متأخرة.*
*إذ يقل الإقبال على الفتاة بعد سن الـ 25 سنة، لهذا أرجو من الأهل والفتيات أن لا يرفضن الشباب الأكفاء في الأخلاق والدين بحجة إكمال الدراسة حتى يطوف قطار الزواج على الفتاة فتبكي حسرة وندماً.*
*·((أم علاء)):*
*من حق الفتاة أن تطلب شاباً بمستواها الثقافي، فليس من المناسب أن ترتبط دكتورة بخريج ثانوية لأنها ستنظر إليه نظرة فوقية وسيحدث بينهما نوع من المشاكل قد تتطور وتكبر فتفك لحمة الزواج.*
*· ((أم عدنان)):*
*أعرف دكتورة عمرها 27 سنة كلما يخطبها شاب أقل من مستواها التعليمي ترفضه، أقنعتها أخيراً في الزواج من رجل شهادته أدنى مستوى من شهادتها ووافقت وتزوجته وهي سعيدة جداً جداً.*
*·((أم طه)):*
*قد لا تكون هذه قاعدة لأن الأفضل أن يكون الزوجان في مستوى ثقافي متقارب حتى يتسنى لهما الاستمرارية والتفاهم، فتفوق الزوجة علمياً يخلق مشاكل نفسية بين الرجل والمرأة حسب ما نشاهد في الواقع.*
*·((أم أسامة)):*
*الأصل أن الله خلق المرأة للزواج لا لنيل الشهادات أو الوظيفة والمنصب فقط، إذ لا يريحها إلا الزواج، ولا يشعرها بالاستقرار إلا الزواج، فإذا فاتها القطار ستشعر بالنقص والحرمان.*
*·((أم عدنان)):*
*وينبغي أن تهتم الأمهات بتهيئة بناتهن للزواج وتهذيبهن تربوياً وتعليمهن مهارات الأسرة، فدائماً أنصح ابنتي أن ترعى زوجها وأن تلاحظ ما يريحه وما يزعجه، وأن تفضل رغباته على رغباتها، فليس بالاستعدادات المادية نهتم، بل بالأمور النفسية والتربوية والأخلاقية.*
*· ((أم أسامة)):*
*والرجل أيضاً ملزم برعاية زوجته والتعبير العاطفي لها، فكلمة (أحبك) يقولها الرجل لزوجته لا تذهب من قلبها أبداً، كما يقول الإمام الصادق (ع)، فالنساء يشتكين من جفاف الزوج وسوء طباعه ومزاجيته، فكما أن المرأة تنشز الرجل ينشز أيضاً، أحياناً تكون المشكلة ليس بسوء الاختيار بل بسوء التفاعل، إذ يكون شريك الحياة طيب وخلوق لكن إهمال شريكه الآخر وسوء معاملته يبدل طباعه وأخلاقه.*
*وحياناً تكوم الأم سبب المشاكل أم الزوج أو أم الزوجة خصوصاً بعد السنة الأولى أو الثانية من الزواج، البنت تشتكي لأمها أن زوجها لا يلبي طلباتها، والأم لا توجه ابنتها لتحافظ على علاقتها بزوجها وتنصحها بالقناعة ومراعاة ظروفه بل تحرضها على المشاكل فتقول لها: ((إذا لم يلبي طلباتك اخرجي من بيته وتعالي عندي حتى يرضخ لكِ))، فأكثر حالات الطلاق في المحاكم كان للأمهات يد أو دور فيها.*
*· ((أم عبد الرحمن)):*
*هناك نصائح ذهبية أقدمها للفتاة المقبلة على الزواج وهي:*
*1- اختيار الزوج المسلم الصالح، فقد أكد الإسلام على حُسن اختيار الزوج من ذوي الأخلاق والصلاح والدين والعِفَّة.*
*2- أن يكون الزوج من الحريصين على تعلم العلم ومطالعة الكتب ليسهل التفاهم والتواصل بينكما ولتتعاونا على البر والتقوى والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.*
*3- بعض الفتيات يترددن كثيراً في أخذ قرار الزواج وحسم أمرهن مع الخاطب الذي تقدم لهن، عليكن بالمقارنة بين الإيجابيات والسلبيات حتى ترون الكفة الراجحة إما بالقبول أو الرفض.*
*والأسس التي تُبنى عليها قاعدة الزواج:*
*- أن يكون الزواج بهدف مشاركة الحياة بكل ما تحمل من صعوبات ومسرات.*
*- الألفة والمحبة بين الطرفين.*
*- أن يدعم كل طرف شريكه ويقف إلى جانبه في الأوقات الصعبة.*
*- السعي إلى إنشاء أسرة وإنجاب أطفال لتقوية الروابط الأسرية.*
*وشروط الزواج الناجح:*
*الحجاب، العاطفة، التواصل الإيجابي، قضاء الوقت سويّة، الطمأنينة الروحية، الانسجام الفكري، القدرة على ضبط النفس وعدم الوصول بالمشاكل إلى القطيعة.*
*· ((أم علاء)):*
*إن أهم الصفات التي ينبغي التركيز عليها في اختيار شريك الحياة هما الأخلاق والإيمان.* 
*قال الإمام الحسن (ع): ((زوَّج ابنتك من رجل تقي فإنه إن أحبها أكرمها وإن أبغضها لم يظلمها)).*
*ورسول الله (ص) يقول: ((أفضل نساء أمتي أصبحن وجهاً وأقلهن مهراً)).*
*وحديث آخر: ((تزوج الودود الولود)) يعني المرأة العاطفية الحنونة المتوددة للرجل، وفي بعض الروايات (الهينة، اللينة، المطيعة).*
*تعقيباً على الأخوات بصدد مسألة الجمال في الفتاة المرشحة للزواج، أعتقد أن من حق الرجل أن يختار الزوجة الجميلة التي تشبع رغبته وميوله وتحفظ عينه وتسره إذا نظر إليها ويكون الجمال مضافاً إلى الأخلاق الحسنة والسمعة الطيبة والالتزام والعِفّة، فلِمَا نفترض أن المتدينة ناقصة الجمال، أو الجميلة ناقصة الإيمان، فالجمال هنا يعني تقبل كل الطرفين للآخر منذ النظرة الأولى وهذا حق مشروع للطرفين خصوصاً في عصر المغريات الذي نعيشه.*
*والخطأ الفاحش أيضاً أن يتم الاختيار على أساس الجمال فقط دون الصفات الأخرى. فلكي يكون الزواج سعيد يجب أن يكون هناك توافق وتجاوب بين الزوجين في جميع النواحي العاطفية والعقلية والخُلقية والجسمية وإلا فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى انهيار الحياة الزوجية.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*· ((أم طه)):*
*أرى أن على الشريك أن يسأل نفسه قبل اتخاذ قرار الزواج:*
*1- ((لماذا أريد الزواج؟)) إشباع غريزي، متعة، أولاد، سُنة الحياة، الأُنس بالزوج.* 
*2- ما هو دوري في حياتي الزوجية؟ أو ما هو المطلوب مني ومن شريك حياتي؟*
*3- وكيف أختار ((بالعقل أم بالعاطفة))، وهنا على الشخص أن يوازن بين العقل والعاطفة، فالعاطفة تعني القبول والرغبة في الاقتران والانسجام والإعجاب من النظرة الأولى، العقل التكافؤ بين الطرفين من الناحية الاجتماعية، الاقتصادية، العلمية، الدينية، الشكلية.*
*4-ما هي الأشياء التي يمكن أن أتنازل عنها من الناحية العقلية، رتب أولوياتك وكن صادقاً مع نفسك، وهذه الأولويات تختلف من شخص لآخر.*
*5-الشعور بالقلق من الإقدام على الاختيار وهذا شيء طبيعي، فبمجرد الانتهاء من العقد والاستعداد للزواج يزول القلق.*
*6- قد كثر الزواج عن طريق الإنترنت في هذا الزمن، فشريكة المستقبل هي كالأرض الصالحة التي ستبذر بها البذور لتتكون أشجاراً مثمرة، أما عن طريق الإنترنت فإن المعلومات ستكون خادعة وكاذبة وتنتهي بالفشل.*
*وضروري البحث في التنشئة الاجتماعية للطرف الآخر:*
*1- فعندما يتربى الإنسان في أسرة تتسم بالخضوع يكون في المستقبل أناني في علاقته مع شريكه ويطالبه بتلبية حاجاته وخدمته ولا يعطي لشريكه أي اعتبار ويشعر بالألم إذا لم يتم تلبيته.*
*2- أسرة متشددة: يعتبر الزواج مهمة إلزامية ولا يشعر بالرضى في حياته الزوجية.*
*3- أسرة مثالية تطمح للكمال: سيكون غير حنون، غير عاطفي، لا يعبر عن مشاعره، يبحث عن شريك مثالي ولديه قوانين صارمة.*
*4- أسرة ديمقراطية: يشعر بالمساواة مع شريكه ويعبر عن حبه واهتمامه به.*
*5- أسرة متساهلة أكثر من اللازم: يتمسك بالشريك وقد يستخدم جاذبيته ويتظاهر بالضعف لينال ما يريد من شريكه.*
*6- أسرة متبعة لأسلوب الرفض والنبذ: يتوق للحب لكنه يتوقع الرفض ولديه ميل وحافز لجرح ورفض الآخرين وعادة ما ينجذب للشريك غير اللطيف.*
*7- الأسرة متبعة لأسلوب العقاب: يسيء إلى معاملة الشريك جسدياً ومبذر في الصرف ويتردد بسرعة ويحب الشجار، غير مخلص* 
*8- إذا كان الشخص مريض ومدلل من الأهل: يتجنب الزواج، وإذا تزوج يتوقع أن يعامله الشريك معاملة طيبة وأن يكون ممرض له ولا يقوم بأي عمل منزلي.*
*9- إذا نشأ الفرد في أسرة تحمله مسؤولية أكثر من اللازم: لا يتمتع بالإجازات ولا يستطيع الاسترخاء، ولا يتمتع برفقة الشريك ولا يلعب مع أولاده.*
*10- إذا كان مُهمَل في أسرته: يتوق للشريك الذي يلعب دور أحد الوالدين ويمنحه الاهتمام والحب.*
*· ((أم علي)):*
*من هي زوجة المستقبل؟*
*يتصور الكثير من الشباب الذين يقدمون على الزواج أن الأرض ممتلئة من الحور العين واللاتي يجمعن بين الجمال والنضوج والفهم، وقد يضيَّع البعض سنين من عمره في البحث عن الزوجة المناسبة ولا يصل إلى نتيجة، بل لعل البعض استاء من طول انتظاره ووصوله إلى طريق مسدود.*
*إنك قد تحصل على زوجة جميلة ولكنك في السؤال عن شرفها وعفتها تتراجع من حيث أتيت، وربما حصلت على فتاة ملتزمة مثقفة ونصدم ساعتها بمرض مزمن لا يفارقها لحظة، وقد تختار فتاة من أشرف العائلات حسباً وتتألم بصدق حينما تراها بسذاجتها وحماقتها تجوب الأسواق باحثة وراء كل جديد.*
*فلا يكن همك الأول مالها؟ فإنك حينذٍ ستلحق الضرر بنفسك وأنت في غنى عنه.*
*خذوا قصة هذا الرجل..*
*تقدم لخطبتها وهو يعلم أنها من عائلة ثرية وكان بعد تفكير وتردد وافقت بحكم جيرتها وتقبلت حالته الفقيرة وقالت ((ليس بالمال وحده يحيا الحب!))، وازداد بها إعجاباً وتزوجها وحبهما يزداد يوماً بعد يوم، أخذت على عاتقها مسؤولية كل شيء، الأطفال ملابسهم، مدارسهم، وأشياء أخرى فشعر بانحدار أهميته في البيت وتقلص دوره وأصبح مجرد رجل وضع في أحد أركان البيت ليكمل الشكل الاجتماعي لهذه السيدة الثرية.*
*إياك أيها الشاب والأساليب الملتوية:*
*يعتقد غالبية الشباب أن بإمكانهم العثور على زوجاتهم عبر الطرقات والشوارع، احذر أيها الشاب الوقوع في الخطأ، إن أكثر ما تؤكد عليه الفتاة في بحثها عن زوج المستقبل، إحساسها العميق برجولته وقدرته على حمايتها وأمانته وشهامته وكرمه.*
*هذا هو فارس أحلامي..*
*الرسول (ص) يقول: ((من جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخُلقه فزوجوه، إن لم تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساداً كبيرا)).*
*فالزوج المتدين الذي يعرف الله حق المعرفة يترفع عن الأخطاء التي تجعل زوجته قلقة أو نادمة على الارتباط به، إنه يبني معها جسراً من الثقة والطمأنينة.*
*· ((أم جعفر)):*
*ينقسم الشباب غالباً إلى فئتين في عملية الاختيار:*
*الفئة الأولى: التي تستعين بأحد أفراد الأسرة في الاختيار.*
*الفئة الثانية: عن طريق العلاقة المباشرة مع الطرف الآخر.*
*إذا استعان الشاب بأمه أو أخته أو أحدى قريباته في الخطبة عليه أن يتحقق من مشاعر الفتاة التي تقدم إليها إذا كان لا يعرفها أو قد يكون عنده ميلاً عاطفياً ناحيتها والعلاقة قائمة بينهما دون علم الأهل لمدة طويلة لابد أن يتقدم بصورة رسمية.*
*وهناك ما يسمى بديكور الزواج حيث يجعل الاختيار بيد الأم وهنا تصبح الزوجة مجرد قطعة أثاث.*
*طالما الشاب هو من يختار فله الحق في تحديد الشروط، ولا ينبغي تجاوزها لأن الكثير من الأسر لا تراعي الجوانب العاطفية للشاب والفتاة وتكتفي بالزواج التقليدي، المهم أن لا يتدخل الأهل إلا للتوجيه.*
*ومن حق الفتاة أيضاً أن تضع في خاطبها شروطاً كما الشاب وأن ترفض من لا تقبله عاطفياً، ومن حق الطرفين أن يتأكدا من ميلهما لبعض.*
*ومن حق الفتاة أن تبدي رغبتها في الشخص كزوج تتمناه وتميل له، ففي قصة بنات النبي شعيب (ع) والنبي موسى (ع) حينما قالت: ((يا أبتِ استأجره إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين)) ففهم النبي الكريم ميل ابنته العاطفي للنبي موسى (ع) عندما وجدت فيه كامل الخُلق والأدب.*
*·وهذه بعض النقاط أوردها كي تكون لبنة لاختيار شريك مناسب لكِ:*
*- ما هو هدفك في الحياة؟*
*- ما هو طموحك ديني، علمي، اجتماعي؟*
*- ما هي الصفات التي نحب أن تراها في شريك حياتك؟*
*- هل أنت اجتماعي؟*
*- من هم أصدقاؤك؟*
*- كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك؟*
*- كيف تقضي أوقات فراغك؟*
*- ما هي هواياتك؟*
*- هل تذهب إلى المساجد؟*
*- هل لديك عمل تطوعي؟*
*- كيف ستوزع أولوياتك؟*
*·((أم حسن)):*
*أعتقد إضافة إلى ما قيل ضرورة الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج والتأكد من سلامة العائلة وخلوها من الأمراض العصبية والوراثية، فإحدى الخاطبات توسطت في زواج شاب من فتاة جميلة وأسرة محافظة واكتشف بعد الزواج أن لها أخ مجنون، وأن في العائلة أمراض عصبية، فعانى مع الزوجة ومن ثوراتها العصبية، ناهيكم عن خديعة بعض الفتيات حينما تظهر أمام أهل الشاب وقد سرحت شعرها وارتدت العدسات اللاصقة وتزينت بطريقة أخفت حقيقة شكلها، وقد يتفاجأ الشاب أن كل ما كان مصطنع ومزيف وأن البداية السليمة دون غش وبحسن نية ورغبة في إسعاد الآخر منطلق حُسن الزواج.*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

سلمت اناملك
اخي
جريح الررروح
ويعطيك الف عافية
على الطرح الرااائع
وعساك على القوة
رحم الله والديك
لك مني اخلص التحيات
دمت بحفظ المولى

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*راااائع حقــــــــــــــــــــــــا ..*
*جميل لو أن الكل يتبع تلك الأسس في الأختياااار ..*
*لـ كنا أزحنا أثقالا سـ تدمي  كواهلنا في المستقبل القريب ..*
*جرررريح الررررروح ..*
*بوركت جهووودك خيووو ..*
*وربي يعطيك ألف ألف الف عاااافيه ..*
**
*لا عدمناااااااااااااك ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يرزقكم بالزوجه الصالحه الي تريح بالكم وتسعدكم*
*طرح جدااا مهم* 
*اولويات اساسيه في الحياه الزوجيه*
*على كلا الفردين النظر لها بأهمية لان الحياة الزوجيه هي سكن ومؤدة* 
*ورحمه بين الزوج و زوجته*
*الله يزوج كل عازب وكل عزباء بحق محمد وال محمد*
*مشكور اخوي ع الموضوع الراائع*
*الله يعطيك العااافيه*
*بانتظار الجديد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> سلمت اناملك
> اخي
> جريح الررروح
> ويعطيك الف عافية
> على الطرح الرااائع
> وعساك على القوة
> رحم الله والديك
> لك مني اخلص التحيات
> دمت بحفظ المولى



هلا بيك اختي ملاك
شرفتي صفحاتي واشكر هذا التنوير الاول في صفحاتي
لاحرمنا الله من هذي الروح الصادقة
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> *راااائع حقــــــــــــــــــــــــا ..*
> *جميل لو أن الكل يتبع تلك الأسس في الأختياااار ..*
> *لـ كنا أزحنا أثقالا سـ تدمي كواهلنا في المستقبل القريب ..*
> *جرررريح الررررروح ..*
> *بوركت جهووودك خيووو ..*
> *وربي يعطيك ألف ألف الف عاااافيه ..*
> **
> *لا عدمناااااااااااااك ..*
> *تحيااااااااااااااتي ..*
> ...



تشكري اختي 
للدموع احساس
على التنوير الرائع
والتعليق الجميل
ولا حرمنا الله من هذي النفوس الطيبة
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> *الله يرزقكم بالزوجه الصالحه الي تريح بالكم وتسعدكم*
> 
> *طرح جدااا مهم* 
> *اولويات اساسيه في الحياه الزوجيه*
> *على كلا الفردين النظر لها بأهمية لان الحياة الزوجيه هي سكن ومؤدة* 
> *ورحمه بين الزوج و زوجته*
> *الله يزوج كل عازب وكل عزباء بحق محمد وال محمد*
> *مشكور اخوي ع الموضوع الراائع*
> *الله يعطيك العااافيه*
> ...



الاروع تنويرطك الدائم اختي الكريمة صفحاتي
واشكر لكي هذا التعليق المميز
ولا حرمنا الله من هذي النفوس الطيبة
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
تحياااتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بارك الله فيك خيو جريح طرح مهم متميز لاعدمنا تواجدك وجودك

----------


## عنيده

موضوع رووووووووعه من جد روووووعه ..



تسلم اناملك خيووو .. 


تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*جريح الروح * 


*يعطيك الف عافيه * 


*على الطرح الرائع* 


*تحياتي لك*

----------


## احلى ليل

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم
ورحم الله والديك على الطرح الاكثر من رائع

بوركت جهودك 

موفقين لكل خيــــــــر
ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

موضوع رائع
يسلمووو على الطرح الجميل
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------

